# Easy track or no easy track, that is the question.



## G1-L Tech (Dec 7, 2016)

OK, here's another question, easy track or regular track, now, too be fair, I have used the regular track in HO, it's good, but, oh my, the nails, and that finicky cork road bed, so, I guess I'm just looking for some honest opinions here, any suggestions? 
Thanks, 
Trev(G1-L Tech)


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*EZ-track*

My experience with Bachmann EZ-track is that it's easy enough to build simple layouts from it, but the joints in the roadbed don't work with Atlas insulated rail joiners, and Bachmann doesn't make a track section with a gap in it in N like they do in HO. Even a simple "loop plus parking siding" layout in DC is more complicated than it ought to be. Also, the rail joiners are bonded to the rails, and it's easy to pull the rail out trying to remove the rail joiner.

BTW: On another thread you asked about online shops. I like modeltrainstuff.com, although I don't know if they ship to Canada or not.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm not a fan of sectional track with plastic roadbed, but most people that are use the Kato brand. Just way to many joints to cause electrical problems. If your thinking of changing your layout down the road and your layout is small, then that's the way to go. If it's a permanent large layout I would use flex track.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have never used, nor will ever use, easy track. :smilie_daumenneg: It's just too limiting when you compare it to what you can do with flex track.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Most people start with sectional track and then move to flex, you seem to be going the other way! Like the others I can't really see a good reason for using sectional. Unitrack overcomes some of the EZ problems but you're still stuck with the inflexibility and you may need to take out a mortgage!


----------



## kevinh (Jan 26, 2015)

Nails: I don't use them. I spent a couple of bucks at the dollar store to get a pincushion and a bunch of pins with brightly-coloured, easily-graspable heads.

I use the pins to hold the track in place temporarily when I initially lay out the layout (pinning through the nail holes in the center of the ties). The pins make holes in the layout surface (foam or what-have-you) that I can follow when I lift the track and glue down the cork road bed.

Try putting the pins back in the holes after you lift the track, then you can butt the cork up to the pins, which will be exactly along the centreline of the track. More pins can go right through the cork to hold it firmly in place until the glue dries.

Pull the pins and set down the track (flex or sectional) with water-resistant glue or caulk; again, pin the track until the glue sets. The centreline of the cork will (or should!) line up with the centreline pins.

There's definitely less "instant gratification" than with sectional-plus-roadbed; it takes a couple of days to lay the track since you'll want to let your adhesives dry between steps.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Track and roadbed choices*



G1-L Tech said:


> OK, here's another question, easy track or regular track, now, too be fair, I have used the regular track in HO, it's good, but, oh my, the nails, and that finicky cork road bed, so, I guess I'm just looking for some honest opinions here, any suggestions?
> Thanks,
> Trev(G1-L Tech)


Trev;

You don't have to use cork roadbed if you don't want to. There is foam roadbed available, and many like it due to it's ease of installation. My personal choice is home-made wood roadbed. Other folks like "Homeabed" a commercial roadbed made from Homasote compressed insulation material. Nails are also entirely optional. I don't use them. In fact my favorite brand of track, Micro Engineering, doesn't even have nail holes in the ties. Like lots of others, I glue my track down. Latex caulk is popular as a track "glue". It holds the track well, and can be removed by sliding a putty knife coated with WD-40, under the ties.
As for flex track Vs. roadbed track like Bachman's "EZ track, or Kato's Unitrack; they're fine for temporary set ups, like around the Christmas tree, or any temporary, portable layout. However for a permanent model railroad, you can't really beat flex track. It gives you unlimited options as far as track arrangements, and is much cheaper than roadbed track. Properly painted and ballasted it also looks more realistic than commercial roadbed track.
Ultimately, it's your choice. Some nice layouts have been built with roadbed track. If you can live with the limited geometry and the higher cost, you can use roadbed track if you choose. Many folks have started out with roadbed track, when they are still trying out various track arrangements. Many of the same folks have ended up switching to flex track later, though, and used roadbed track won't sell for enough money to recoup your initial investment.

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

